# Guilt about potentially going to a breeder



## ecat (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi everyone,

We have two lovely indoor cats that we adopted as adults. One was from a friend who moved overseas, and the other from the RSPCA.

The cat we adopted from the RSPCA is a Himalayan. My problem: she is so amazing I am now less keen to adopt another moggie as our third cat.

I grew up with moggies, and our other cat K is a beautiful (grumpy old) boy, but he's still a normal cat. To elaborate, our Himalayan is incredibly affectionate, playful, friendly and hilarious. She is legitimately the best cat in terms of personality that I have ever come across.

I'd like to get a third cat, preferably a kitten, for my own selfish reasons as well as to be a playmate for our Himalayan. She gets on very well with other animals.

My quandary is that I am incredibly tempted to go to a reputable breeder and buy a Himalayan kitten. The reality is that in my area we were incredibly lucky to adopt our adult Himalayan from a shelter. There are no breed specific rescues for Himalayans here and there is zero chance of finding a Himalayan kitten in a shelter. Even bog standard kittens are usually adopted out by 11am Saturday morning at our area's largest shelter.

So what do you guys think? Am I crazy to think that another Himalayan would be as amazing as our current one? Would I be hugely irresponsible to go to a breeder?

I look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

No I dont think that make's you crazy,But all kittens/cats have their own personalities not to say the next one wont be as wonderful but may not be the same.And why would that make you irresponsible to go to a reputable breeder??? A BYB yes but one who does it for betterment of the breed and who takes take of their animals and loves them as there is a huge diff between the two..I would be offened if anyone thought that as Both of mine came from reputable breeders and I am not irrresponsible there's nothing wrong with that!I do donate to the shelters in my area and have adopted from them,I think that is a choice in no way does it make you irresponsible to choose a breeder this time around??!!


----------



## ecat (Nov 18, 2012)

While I certainly don't judge others who go to reputable breeders, I apply stricter rules to myself. There are so many unwanted cats and kittens out there and I feel personally obligated to only adopt a rescue. It's silly I know.

The other part of my guilt comes from the fact that my area has a maximum 3 cat per household limit. So, this would be my last cat for the foreseeable future. 

Maybe I'll just have to apply for a special licence (aka a fee) to have more cats .


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

You shouldn't feel bad.

Some of the rescue groups right outside your area might be willing to transport...or meet you half way...if you saw one that wasn't right next door

Have you looked on petfinder?


----------



## ecat (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh! A further comment is - my only reason for wanting to go for a specific breed is my perception of the temperament... but the reality is I know nothing about the history of my cat! She is definitely a Himalayan but almost certainly is of no particular special bloodlines.

I'm worried that I might be elitist in my perception that Himalayans are somehow more special than a domestic short/long haired kitten.


----------



## Charlotte (May 23, 2013)

I agree with Melanievan, sometimes it is not about adopting the most needed cat but the cat you would most love. I have also felt guilt about choosing I cat I like over cat that might need my help, but then I think twice I say: "well, I could adopt the cat who need me and love him; or I could adopt a cat a really like and love him even more. So much, that I would take on my duty to help other cats as well." 

As long as you love the Himalaya kitten you want to adopt, then you shouldn't feel guilty. You're saving a kitty from being bought by someone who might not love him as much as you. As for the shelter cats, you can always help them by donation on promoting them between your friends. It is difficult to try to save them all, and we sometimes forget there are other ways to save them. How about fostering a small litter while you help them get relocated?

Good luck with whatever choice you make~


----------



## ecat (Nov 18, 2012)

gizmothecat said:


> You shouldn't feel bad.
> 
> Some of the rescue groups right outside your area might be willing to transport...or meet you half way...if you saw one that wasn't right next door
> 
> Have you looked on petfinder?


We do have petfinder in Australia, but I am yet to see a himalayan kitten on there (I imagine it would be snapped up straight away because they sell for at least $500 on gumtree). To be fair to my current cats, I would only adopt an adult cat again that was proven to be incredibly playful and friendly with others. And even then I do prefer a kitten this time (easier integration and also the kitten experience which I have not had before).


----------



## ecat (Nov 18, 2012)

Charlotte said:


> How about fostering a small litter while you help them get relocated?
> 
> Good luck with whatever choice you make~


That's a good idea! I work full-time though so fostering kittens is usually a no go. I might have to take a kitten holiday!


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

Persians including Himalayans ( which are just pointed Persians; they are like 99.9999% Persian) do show up in rescue since it's one of the most popular breeds, but it's usually adults. But you could still contact breed rescue groups and check. you might find an older kitten. and yes some rescue groups will transport. and you could have him/ her tested for PKD. ( a kidney disease that they are at risk for; the better breeders test their breeding cats for it so they aren't breeding kittens who get sick in a few years. ) 

But if you love Himis and this time when getting a new cat, you want to get a Himi kitten from a good breeder. I see no reason to feel guilty for that. You have adopted unwanted moggies before, you may do that again in your life, or may later adopt an adult Himalayan, and you could also donate your time or money to help homeless cats. You don't have to personally do everything all at once all the time. 

Re temperament, it's part nature and part nurture . Himalayans do tend to be very sweet cats. and a good breeder is actually breeding partly for that. plus giving them the great socialization needed to help them fulfill the potential of the genetics. 

Certainly there are people who do think all the breeds of dogs and cats should die out. but it doesn't sound like you feel that way. By supporting a breeder who really cares about their cats and their breed you are in a way helping to preserve a breed you love. I think there is a value in that too.


----------



## seattlecoon (Mar 2, 2012)

Buy the pedigreed kitten. After having a Maine **** I would buy nothing else. I love the personality of the breed too much. When you buy from a reputable breeder you support people who take care of the animals they breed. This is the type of breeder we need to support. You don't penalize the responsible for the acts of the irresponsible. 

I bought a retired (spayed) breeding queen so I was giving an adult a home they needed. If you still feel guilty, you may want to get a cat this way.


----------



## Fae (May 25, 2013)

We need good quality breeders, or else so many breeds would die out in their true form! There are even natural cat breeds like Sokokes where breeders, by breeding, are helping to conserve an animal who's developed on the streets/in the wild. So rather than feel guilty, you can feel proud that even if you aren't saving a life, you're encouraging responsible breeding practices and helping to keep alive all the beautiful breeds out there 

What's more, you're showing that you choose to go the responsible breeder route rather than purchasing from a pet store, etc. If everyone insists on getting their pedigreed (non-rescue) pets from responsible breeders no matter how long the waiting list, kitten and puppy mills will have to take notice and most likely shut down.


----------

